# How to make a pattern more durable for repeated uses??



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

I can't think of a time I've ever had a pattern that I wanted to be able to reuse, but DH found a shirt pattern that he really likes that I plan to reproduce a few times (or more). So, I want to make sure it lasts....

Suggestions?


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

I trace most of my patterns--I don't cut the originals since they are usually multisize. I normally trace onto swedish tracing paper, which isn't paper at all but a material that is similar to interfacing. For some I'll use parchment paper or butcher paper. If you don't have to do alterations to the paper pattern, you could use a medium weight interfacing along the cut edges.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I use the multisize patterns and usually just trace off the size I need onto that light weight pellon or the lighter stuff that has dots every 1 inch or squares.


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

I press on iron on interfacing to the pattern once I get it sized correctly for me. They last forever!


----------



## Classof66 (Jul 9, 2011)

You could iron on freezer paper on the wrong side. You will need longer sharp pins tho.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Before you do anything, press the pattern to get the creases out.


----------



## huzzyjr (Apr 21, 2005)

I trace the pattern onto freezer paper and then back it with another piece of freezer paper and iron shiny sides together. They last forever, its cheap and you can get it in any grocery store.
Carol


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

huzzyjr said:


> I trace the pattern onto freezer paper and then back it with another piece of freezer paper and iron shiny sides together. They last forever, its cheap and you can get it in any grocery store.
> Carol


Great tip! I'll be using this one.


----------

